# What is your IQ?



## HariBro (Jun 4, 2018)

I'd like to find out what everyone's IQ is, but we all need to take the same test

BE SURE TO HIT THIS TEST HARD AND FAST AND BE READY TO THINK

http://test.mensa.no/

Please post in this thread and vote in the poll below once you take the IQ test. If you've already taken the test, please post your results ITT.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 4, 2018)

420 my dude


----------



## LofaSofa (Jun 4, 2018)

pickle rick


----------



## AJ 447 (Jun 4, 2018)

666


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 4, 2018)

Not enough to able to enjoy Rick and Morty.


----------



## Flustercuck (Jun 4, 2018)

HariBro said:


> http://test.mensa.no/


I'm so smart I can do it in Norwegian


----------



## MrTroll (Jun 4, 2018)

83 but I'm going to keep taking it until I get a score in the 60's and then I'll send a screenshot to the government and make them give me disability moneys.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jun 4, 2018)

Shoot


----------



## Hell0 (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Flustercuck (Jun 4, 2018)

Hell0 said:


> View attachment 465477


you are a true intellectual I see!


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 4, 2018)

300


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm PICKLE RIIIIIIIIICK!


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jun 4, 2018)

I have shit IQ but bitch I'll still fuck you up with the Times Table rap.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 4, 2018)

It told me the test was for humans only...


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 4, 2018)

Took the test.


 
Cool.


----------



## Thelostcup (Jun 4, 2018)

Like a year ago I took that test while stoned and having not slept in 3 days and got 119.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 4, 2018)

136 
Not bad for a fish!


----------



## Anime-Chan (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## HariBro (Jun 4, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> 136
> Not bad for a fish!



I think your real IQ score is that score -20 points.

You've got a 116 IQ, and I've got a 108 IQ


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jun 4, 2018)

Not enough to understand Rick and Morty.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 4, 2018)

Spoiler: WARNING: HIGH IQ










am ver smart

tfw above average iq and white male but still unemployed


----------



## jewelry investor (Jun 4, 2018)

121


----------



## Positron (Jun 4, 2018)

My IQ is Navy Seals.


----------



## Lensherr (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 4, 2018)

69 dude.

like ta ha. That's a gamer prank.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jun 4, 2018)

Not enough to make a joke that isn't Rick and Morty related


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 4, 2018)

Your IQ was measured to 135, which is equivalent to the 98 percentile.


----------



## DumbDosh (Jun 4, 2018)

I just got bored and started mostly guessing about 2/3rds of the way through.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jun 5, 2018)

Those MENSA IQ tests are rigged so everyone gets a high score so that they wanna join MENSA, which happens to have a $40 testing fee, and $70 per year annual fee.


----------



## Beautiful Duwang (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## James Howlett (Jun 5, 2018)

Thelostcup said:


> Like a year ago I took that test while stoned and having not slept in 3 days and got 119.


I just took it drunk and stoned, and got really sick of it like half way through.

106, like 65% tile.

Iq is dumb.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jun 5, 2018)

> Your IQ was measured to 133, which is equivalent to the 98.6 percentile.



Not only does my mom think I am very smart but these weird Norwegians think so too!


----------



## The Fool (Jun 5, 2018)

Robotnik's voice saying 4,822 from the Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog episode Super Robotnik.


----------



## AnthroFlea180 (Jun 5, 2018)

115
still dumb enough to vote wrong


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 5, 2018)

My IQ is potato


----------



## Keystone (Jun 5, 2018)

What the fuck are these dumb shapes lol.


----------



## TinyKiwi (Jun 5, 2018)

I care more about the number in my bank account than the number of my IQ.


----------



## Lunete (Jun 5, 2018)

My IQ is autism.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jun 5, 2018)

My iq?
Its op is a cunt.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 5, 2018)

schfifty five


----------



## AZ 594 (Jun 5, 2018)

Y'all think yore so smart, bet you can't challenge this chestmaster one on one.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Jun 5, 2018)

haha these tests are trash

128


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 5, 2018)

Henk Hill said:


> View attachment 465752
> 
> Y'all think yore so smart, bet you can't challenge this chestmaster one on one.


can't lose in chess if your opponent can't checkmate your king


----------



## polonium (Jun 5, 2018)

Considering it's a running joke with my friends how dumb I am, I think these tests might be flawed




I got my finger stuck in the end of a broom once


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 5, 2018)

Seems a bit too easy.
I got 120 last night at 3 am.
This morning I got 138 after breakfast.

Pretty sure I dont have a 138 IQ
 XD


----------



## QB 290 (Jun 5, 2018)

I may be really dumb


----------



## Gallian (Jun 5, 2018)

I have been tested multiple times, each time (including this one) was the same result.

Statistical Outlier.


----------



## 160048 (Jun 5, 2018)

not bad for a insane person


----------



## HariBro (Jun 5, 2018)

TinyKiwi said:


> I care more about the number in my bank account than the number of my IQ.


But your IQ influences the number in your bank account


----------



## aqua sama (Jun 5, 2018)

disky said:


> View attachment 465858 not bad for a insane person



and a pervert.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jun 5, 2018)

129, which I suspect is a liiiiiitle too high. 
Kind of a fun test though.


----------



## HariBro (Jun 6, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> 129, which I suspect is a liiiiiitle too high.
> Kind of a fun test though.



I think 128 IQ is actually 50th percentile, so that should round-out to about 105 IQ in real life


----------



## peQueño_Ardilla+5131 (Jun 7, 2018)

Clearly needed to brush up on my *Rick and Morty*.


----------



## Draza (Jun 7, 2018)

One fitty. 

2+2=5


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 7, 2018)

110

Then again, I would up guessing half of the answers.


----------



## Un Platano (Jun 7, 2018)

If this test weren't bullshit there would be just as many answers below 100 as above it, because I don't think KF is a transfer site for geniuses.


----------



## EH 110 (Jun 7, 2018)

101

I started picking random answers at the end when it got too hard for me.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 7, 2018)

Well okay then.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 10, 2019)

My IQ is extremely, almost embarassingly, high. I've never actually taken an IQ test, mind you, but my educated guess is that, if I did, my score would be whatever is the highest possible. No doubt your IQ is lower than mine, but please don't feel stupid or insecure because of this, it's not your fault. You're probably just born that way. And you know what? Thank your lucky stars and subpar genetic makeup that you don't bear the burden of brilliance like I have to. Being incredibly intelligent is a curse. This is not just one of the many astute observations I have every day, by the way, it is a fact recently confirmed by science.


----------



## Bread Fetishist (Jan 10, 2019)

Way higher than you mortals can comprehend, that's for sure. In fact, I could ascend to a higher plane of existence right now, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2019)

I put my IQ score in my user name so I won't forget it.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Jan 10, 2019)

Only an incredibly high iq individual would necro a topic like this.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jan 10, 2019)

I expected lower to be honest


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 10, 2019)

106 but I'm also high right now and I'm doing a few hundred different things

I'll do it again soon


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Jan 10, 2019)

I expected worse because it’s 03:00 in the morning and I’m sleepy. The last time I did it I scored 131


----------



## howyadoin (Jan 11, 2019)

My IQ is pretty high but I isolate myself a lot lately so it might have decreased by a point or two.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 11, 2019)

Ween


----------



## Hammerstein (Jan 11, 2019)

My IQ is Nicki Minaj's Anaconda
My anaconda don't, my anaconda don't
My anaconda don't want none unless you got buns, hun!


----------



## J A N D E K (Jan 11, 2019)

108

(... of 138 breeds ranked by intelligence.)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Intelligence_of_Dogs


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 11, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> 108
> 
> (... of 138 breeds ranked by intelligence.)
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Intelligence_of_Dogs


That is legitimately fascinating.

Now why are they OK ranking intelligence in dogs by breed, but it's not OK to do that in humans by race?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 11, 2019)

o


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 11, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> That is legitimately fascinating.
> 
> Now why are they OK ranking intelligence in dogs by breed, but it's not OK to do that in humans by race?



Because you can't raise people from birth in captivity to ensure living conditions don't spoil the test results, obviously. Are you dumb?


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 11, 2019)

Pretty good considering how bored I got by the end.


----------



## Girlycard (Jan 11, 2019)

Spoiler: hmm


----------



## escapegoat (Jan 11, 2019)

Pretty fucking high for a goat. Not to brag or anything, but I am 4 standard deviations above the merely _average_ goat.


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 20, 2019)

Did 3 times and every time it says I'm just an Average Joe(97, 97, 101) I can live with that I think.


----------



## yeahweknow (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Jmz_33 (Mar 20, 2019)

Obligatory late Rick and Morty joke here.


----------



## Reynard (Mar 20, 2019)

Jmz_33 said:


> Obligatory late Rick and Morty joke here.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Mar 20, 2019)

lettuce with a nice balsamic vinaigrette is my iq


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 20, 2019)

I did the last 1/3 of the test with zero conscious idea as to what the patterns were. Near the end they just become completely mind boggling.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 20, 2019)

The first time I did this test I got 133. It the ultimate proof IQ is bullshit.

i'm a fucking useless dysfunctional NEET. How the fuck do I have such a high IQ?

I voted 86-96 on the pool because that's more accurate.



Spoiler: Results


----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 20, 2019)

117 me big dumb dumb me not smaht leik you guyz. me leave kiwi farms now, go 2 rebdit is my speed me no waqnt to get in way of big boy thinkers heare.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 20, 2019)

Your IQ was measured to 123, which is equivalent to the 93.7 percentile.





Ouch, my ego...

Yeah, the last 1/3 was just complete fucking nonsense to me.  I mean, there were the patterns where the shapes were sort of an exclusive or situation, or a simple addition, but later on they just made no sense to me at all.  Someone with a higher IQ, please explain the one with the dashed line in the third column.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Mar 20, 2019)

The results graph looks like an oversized green dildo, that's how smurt I am.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 20, 2019)

So it certainly seems, from this test, that one could certainly get better results by knowing what the hell was even going on with some of the questions, and just being generally faster since you already know the general idea.

This does seem to give lower results than the typical internet iq test, which usually say everyone's a genius and you have to pay them to find out how much of a genius you are (Hint, if you spend money on an IQ test, you're not much of a genius)


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 20, 2019)

100.
_sigh_


----------



## Empty (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm not really sure about the authenticity of this result (some exercises were kinda trivial), but here I am.


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Nov 18, 2020)

95% only 5% short from ideal (100%)


.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 19, 2020)

@BoxerShorts47 it is your time to shine!


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 19, 2020)

131, but I'm a notoriously lucky guesser


----------



## BOONES (Nov 19, 2020)

111, i don't care if this is good or bad, i got fucking trips bro. Check em.

p.s. You're fine as long as your iq is in the triple digits, stop worrying so much about IQ, it falls off after a certain point in importance.


----------



## Sir Bartleby Montclair (Nov 19, 2020)

110. I'm surprised I even got that. The last 1/3 of this test was making me feel like a complete moron.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 19, 2020)

1988 get rekt morons.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

110 according to the test

some progressions were immediately evident, others were " none of the choices look like what I would expect to see there", some were just like "that doesn't follow any progression I see evident in these images", finished it in about 8 min and didn't bother going back to check/alter answers because idgaf


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Nopenopenope (Nov 19, 2020)

I did it while getting super high, lasted 10 minutes until I got bored. IQ88, sounds about right.

I'll do it again tomorrow not high, if I don't reply you can assume it was lower and I'm committing sudoku


----------



## Damien Thorne (Nov 19, 2020)

No fucking idea.  Having a high IQ does not mean one is able to function well in society, anyway.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm based and retardpilled. Although maybe it's because i took too long to answer. Idk.


----------



## Milk Mage (Nov 19, 2020)

Neat. Didn't expect to get triple digits.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Nov 19, 2020)

Icba to do it again but I've done these a few times before and I score between 125 and 130


----------



## Wraith (Nov 20, 2020)

I don't get this. I did this for about 12 minutes, got bored and started clicking the F button over and over because I was turbo bored and then cut the test early and still got 105 IQ.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Nov 21, 2020)

I hit shit randomly and got 105. What a dumb test.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 21, 2020)

Flawless victory


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 21, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> View attachment 1741798
> 
> Flawless victory


So high, it couldn't be calculated.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 21, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> View attachment 1741798
> 
> Flawless victory


their scouter broke


----------



## Ruin (Nov 21, 2020)

> Your IQ lies outside the area that the test is able to measure. We are hoping to extend this area as soon as we have gathered more data.



Is this good or bad?


----------



## FuckedUp (Nov 21, 2020)

Ruin said:


> Is this good or bad?


I took it when I was 17 and got "145 or higher", so it just saying it "falls outside of the ability to measure" means you got a really low result.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 21, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> I took it when I was 17 and got "145 or higher", so it just saying it "falls outside of the ability to measure" means you got a really low result.



Too bad your 145 IQ didn't stop you from getting drunk off three Mike's Hard lemonades and making some of the worst drunkposts I've ever seen.


----------



## Bender (Nov 22, 2020)

I spent 20 seconds clicking on B and getting annoyed it wasn't submitting my answer on this page:

When I noticed the "Start the test" button I realised I didn't need to take this test to discover I'm a fucking retard.

Edit:

I guess even 105 IQ doesn't make me smart enough to start this fucking test, lmao.

Disclaimer: I took this test after drinking 3 litres of strong, cheap cider, another bottle of cider and 3 shots of Vodka.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 22, 2020)

Paging @BoxerShorts47


----------

